# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  سؤال عن السمسار؟؟ ارجو الرد

## مريم بن عمرو

*السمسار يقصد به التقريب بين طرفي العقد البائع والمشتري اي ان عمله عملا ماديا*

*ولكن سؤالي هنا مالفرق بين السمسار والمستخدم اي الموظف في محل لصاحب عمله؟؟*
*مثال : موظف يبيع بمحل الملابس هل يعتبر وكيلا لصاحب العمل؟؟*

*اليوم بمحاضرة العقود التجاريه سأل الدكتور ذلك السؤال؟؟*
*ولم اتوصل لمعرفــــه ذلك..*


*ارجــــــــــــــو جواب ذلك شاكره للجميع الرد*

----------

